# Getting sick of living in the rat-race?



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

eddiejohn4 said:


> That would be a tough but rewarding life. Ah but to dream! The wife would club me like a baby seal if I moved her to a remote setting.


Huge yeah that. I've been trying to talk my wife into moving for years now. Her Mom & Dad and 2 best friends are within 15 minutes away (so I am screwed!):lol: I really would'nt want to have to sell my house in this market right now either. 
"getting out of the rat race"
I hear that! Just to talk about one problem. The 45 minute drive to go 13 miles to work everyday alone has grown very tired. Only 20 more years on my sentence in the burbs I guess.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Stick bow.....you could move to Brighton. Check out this auction being held June 12th. Sell the Squirrely Hts place and hide out in this shack. Liz might even go for it.

http://www.realtourvision.com/tour/RE/tour.view.new.php?utl=RE-5169-OTPHMO-01


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

At my shack up north the world is my bathroom:lol:


----------



## shawndonna (Apr 16, 2005)

That is North you know. Going up for 5 days for my dose of sanity. I work alot up there but I love it. We love to watch the deer,turkey's, fish, rabbits,pats, and anything else that moves. Gotta check the food plots and feed the birds. I can't wait. 
Shawn


----------



## Don J (Dec 7, 2005)

I sold house in Clio , split the proceeds with the wife and told her I wanted divorce. Moved to cabin in Frederic, do not miss all of the exhaust fumes and noise. Cabin is small 14x30 but has all the room I need. Need to build garage for boat and other toys. You do have to make trip to town worth it, not just milk and bread. Summer should be all right but winter could be rough. Another thing to think about is all the bugs you get up north.


----------

